# General > Classified Marketplace >  Holiday Knife Sale

## Scottishsmith24

Okay so it has come to the time of year when I need to sell off the remaining items I have in order to buy people Christmas presents, so in honor of Black Friday I figured I would offer a big price cut on my remaining items, approximately %30 simply because I need to sell them. Some of these items are awkward to ship and hence the higher price (I try to incorporate shipping into my over all cost so that shipping is free). But here are the items I have available right now:

I accept Paypal, Cash, and Money Orders. Some lay-a-way options may also be available upon request.

A pattern welded felling axe: The edge is 6 3/4 inches long (16 cm) and the head is 8 inches long (20 cm) The handle is hickory and measures 36 inches long. The body of the axe is mild steel with a pattern welded bit that is 36 layers of 15n20 and 1095. The entire axes weighs 3.5 lbs. If you would rather handle it yourself as shipping the head and not a hafted head is substantially cheaper that option is open.  

Asking Price: $500 (Shipping to be discussed on inquiry)

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I also have my Wilderness Camp Chopper which is 1084 with hamon and a composite handle made from red mallee gum burl, zyrcote, desert ironwood, and Bolivian rosewood. The sheath has inlaid sting ray skin and the knife measures 13 3/4 inches (8 3/4 inch handle and 5 inch handle). The blade is 1.5 inches wide. and the spine is 3/16 of an inch thick.

Asking price: $300

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And lastly I have my norse themed utility knife called " Splinter" That is 64 layers of 15n20 and 1095 with maple burl and bocote with copper ferrule. The blade is 4 inches long and the handle is 5.5 inches long with a 1 inch wide blade. It also comes with a basic pouch sheath.

Asking price: $200

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Please PM me for details or any additional questions.

Thank you,

Robert Burns

----------

